# Konami: In Zukunft keine AAA-Spiele mehr, abgesehen von PES



## MichaelBonke (18. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Konami: In Zukunft keine AAA-Spiele mehr, abgesehen von PES* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Konami: In Zukunft keine AAA-Spiele mehr, abgesehen von PES


----------



## BlackSab (18. September 2015)

"Konami wird keine AAA-Titel mehr produzieren. Mit Ausnahme der PES-Reihe."

Also für den PC gar keine AAA Spiele mehr


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2015)

Also gibts auch keine neuen Castlevanias zum Beispiel mehr?
Find ich schade.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (18. September 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach soll Konami auch die die PES-Lizenz an jemanden verkaufen. PES hat sich zwar aufm Platz wieder verbessert, aber das drumherum wie z.B. Präsentation gibt es einen Stillstand. Da ist FIFA deutlich besser.

Bitte 2k Sports übernimmt die PES-Lizenz. Bester Sport-Entwickler aufm Markt.


----------



## Shredhead (18. September 2015)

Fuck Konami


----------



## Enisra (18. September 2015)

ich geb denen 2 Jahre bis die zurück rudern oder die Pleite sind


----------



## Spassbremse (18. September 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich geb denen 2 Jahre bis die zurück rudern oder die Pleite sind



FTFY. 

EDIT: Als japanischer Konzern *kann* Konami gar nicht zurückrudern, das käme einem Gesichtsverlust gleich.


----------



## CrysoN86 (18. September 2015)

Theoretisch wärs doch möglich, dass sie die ganzen teuren AAA-Lizenzen dann eventuell auch loswerden wollen. Wer weiß was sich da noch tut.


----------



## belakor602 (18. September 2015)

Good Riddance Konami


----------



## Enisra (18. September 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> FTFY.
> 
> EDIT: Als japanischer Konzern *kann* Konami gar nicht zurückrudern, das käme einem Gesichtsverlust gleich.



ach, wie alle rudern die natürlich nicht öffentlich zurück rudern sondern verkaufen das natürlich besser und ja, ich hab ja nicht ohne Grund die 2 Optionen geschrieben. 
Aber mal ehrlich, das Ding ist ja auch dass auch andere solch eine "Neuausrichtung" versucht haben und ja auch alle so toll funktioniert haben, wie auch alle WoW-Killer, Dota und Diablo Klone Erfolgt hatten ...


----------



## Terracresta (18. September 2015)

Das sie an PES festhalten wird wohl daran liegen, dass die jährlichen Vollpreis-Updates der Sportspiele billig zu produzieren sind und sich trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen. Is ja bei EAs Sportreihen scheinbar auch der Fall.


----------



## Bonkic (18. September 2015)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Das sie an PES festhalten wird wohl daran liegen, dass die jährlichen Vollpreis-Updates der Sportspiele billig zu produzieren sind und sich trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen. Is ja bei EAs Sportreihen scheinbar auch der Fall.



nur dass ea da in einer "klein wenig" anderen liga spielt. 
aber in der tat ist ein sportspiel (wenn man von den lizenzen absieht vielleicht) im vergleich wohl relativ preisgünstig in der herstellung, würde ich vermuten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur dass ea da in einer "klein wenig" anderen liga spielt.
> aber in der tat ist ein sportspiel (wenn man von den lizenzen absieht vielleicht) im vergleich wohl relativ preisgünstig in der herstellung, würde ich vermute.



Denke ich auch. Der Großteil wird ja jedes Jahr übernommen und nur Details verbessert. Ist sicher was ganz anderes als ein komplett neues Spiel zu entwickeln


----------



## BiJay (18. September 2015)

Der AAA-Teil von Konami ist gar nicht so groß, wie hier vielleicht einige vermuten, hat aber mehr Risiken, da einzelne Projekte eine Menge Geld verschlingen und dann vielleicht floppen können. Ist natürlich schade für die Spieler, aber für die Firma vielleicht ein besserer Kurs. Wenn man die Spielautomaten von Konami betrachtet, ist es verständnisvoll, dass sie den Mobile Markt als lohnerendes Ziel sehen. Hat einen geringeren Aufwand und eine eventuell hohe Gewinnspanne. Ich sehe das natürlich lockerer, da mich bisher kein Konami Spiel interessierte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. September 2015)

Tja, schon traurig dass man von Konami wohl bald in der Vergangenheit sprechen darf. Ich mochte nicht alles, aber vieles was von denen kam. Traditionsbruch der Superlative. [emoji58]


----------



## Odin333 (18. September 2015)

CrysoN86 schrieb:


> Theoretisch wärs doch möglich, dass sie die ganzen teuren AAA-Lizenzen dann eventuell auch loswerden wollen. Wer weiß was sich da noch tut.


Naja, wenn sich aber so ein Sauladen wie MS Silent Hill schnappt, ist das auch nicht gerade lustig.


----------



## Desotho (18. September 2015)

War eh nix vernünftiges dabei.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. September 2015)

R.I.P. Metal Gear Solid, Silent Hill und Castlevania

zu PES: hat mich eh nie interessiert


----------



## Enisra (18. September 2015)

Desotho schrieb:


> War eh nix vernünftiges dabei.



ja, aber was haben deine Kommentare mit Konami zu tun? Offensichtlich redest doch davon *facepalm*

Nein, so Trolle müssen immer meinen, das nur weil es ihnen nicht gefällt auch schlecht ist ...


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. September 2015)

Ich kann es irgendwo auch nicht nachvollziehen. Man kann ja immer neue Geschäftsfelder erspähen, aber gleich nahezu alles mit Konsole/PC einzustellen und gleich nur noch darauf zu setzen. Ist das nicht riskant bis nahezu zum Selbstmord?
Wenn die ganzen Smartphonespiele usw. jetzt nicht ankommen, dann haben sie ein Problem.


----------



## Holyangel (19. September 2015)

Das Probblem ist halt, dass die Softwareschmieden mit billigen ftp Spielen oft mehr verdienen, als sie es mit "AAA" Spielen würden, bei weniger Risiko... das ist ein Schlag für jeden echten gamer...
Auch ein "klassisches" Castlevania, Gradius oder Parodius hätte ich mich gefreut  (wobei dies nach heutigen Stand evtl eh keine "AAA" Spieltitel mehr wären (wenn sie in 2D daher kommen würden).


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde mal wieder eine große Firma zerstört - schade


----------



## MichaelG (19. September 2015)

Toll. Damit hat sich wohl auch eine Hoffnung auf eine Neuauflage der alten MGS-Teile für den PC zerschlagen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (19. September 2015)

Sehr schade, ich bin mit den Goonies, Castlevania und Gradius groß geworden.


----------



## Atuan (19. September 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich kann es irgendwo auch nicht nachvollziehen. Man kann ja immer neue Geschäftsfelder erspähen, aber gleich nahezu alles mit Konsole/PC einzustellen und gleich nur noch darauf zu setzen. Ist das nicht riskant bis nahezu zum Selbstmord?
> Wenn die ganzen Smartphonespiele usw. jetzt nicht ankommen, dann haben sie ein Problem.


Raffe ich auch nicht... Wirklich überhaupt nicht! Man schaue sich doch nur mal das Debakel bei Crytek an. "_Vollpreis AAAlles kacke, F2P viel besser._" Wo hat es geendet? An der Wand, gegen den die Yerlis den Karren gefahren haben. Oder EA, mit den ganzen Klassikern die sie vergewaltigt und aufs Smartphone gebracht haben (armes Dungeon Keeper). Die schauen vermutlich alle nur auf Valve, die sich einen Dreck um Episode 3, Half Life 3 oder irgendeine andere Art der Fortsetzung ihrer nicht abgeschlossenen Geschichte kümmern, weil sie zu beschäftigt damit sind, ihre Einnahmen aus Team Fortress 2 und DOTA 2 zu zählen (und CS:GO, was nicht mal F2P ist). Was Crytek, Konami und Co. dabei aber anscheinend vergessen, ist, dass Valve Steam im Rücken hat! Das ist ne enorme Userbase, der man so ein F2P Spiel schmackhaft machen kann. Sowas haben andere einfach nicht.

F2P- und/oder Mobile-Spiele sind definitiv günstiger in der Produktion und haben ein sehr hohes Gewinnpotenzial. Aber man sollte nicht sein komplettes, erfolgreiches Geschäft einstampfen, um sich blind in diesen übersättigten Markt zu stürzen. Das ist einfach nur dumm. Und der Weg zurück ist auch nicht so einfach. Hast du nämlich alle deine Entwicklerstudios geschlossen (man braucht kein AAA Team für Smartphone-Gedöns), ist dein komplettes Personal futsch. Die warten nicht darauf, ob du es dir anders überlegst. Und andere Studios werden auch nicht lange zögern, gute Entwickler mit jahrzehntelanger Berufserfahrung abzugreifen.

Ich finde den Weg den Ubisoft geht ganz gut. Die haben ihre AAA Spiele, erlauben ihren Studios aber auch eigenständig kleinere Spiele (also mit kleinem Budget) zu produzieren. Da kommen einige sehr gute Spiele bei raus. Fast schon sowas wie Indies mit sehr hohen Qualitätsstandards. Perfektes Beispiel dafür ist Rayman Origins, welches anfangs von nur fünf Personen entwickelt wurde. Man hat im ersten Monat nach Release zwar nur 50.000 Einheiten verkauft, aber trotzdem Gewinn mit dem Spiel gemacht! Was folgte, waren Portierungen auf PC, Mac, PS Vita, 3DS und separate Versionen für Smartphones. Insgesamt war das Spiel so erfolgreich, dass man mit Rayman Legends einen Nachfolger produzierte, der sich über eine Million mal verkaufte. Das nenne ich einen gesunden Weg, abseits von AAA Spielen Geld zu verdienen. Nicht gleich den ganzen Laden dicht machen und statt MGS 6 ein "MGS Mobile" hinzurotzen, das am Ende keiner spielt, weil MGS Fans körperliche Schmerzen davon bekommen und die Smartphone-Spieler mit MGS nichts anfangen können.


----------



## BiJay (19. September 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich kann es irgendwo auch nicht nachvollziehen. Man kann ja immer neue Geschäftsfelder erspähen, aber gleich nahezu alles mit Konsole/PC einzustellen und gleich nur noch darauf zu setzen. Ist das nicht riskant bis nahezu zum Selbstmord?
> Wenn die ganzen Smartphonespiele usw. jetzt nicht ankommen, dann haben sie ein Problem.


Also einige scheinen wirklich nicht zu wissen, was Konami alles ausmacht. Sie unterteilen sich erst einmal in 4 Sparten:


Digital Entertainment: Hierzu gehören neben den PC/Konsolen-Spielen auch Mobile Games, Arcade Games und Kartenspiele (Yu-Gi-Oh).
Health & Fitness: Health & Fitness Clubs und Waren.
Gaming & Systems: Spielautomaten und Casino Management Systeme.
Pachislot & Pachinko Machines: Sind eine spezielle Art von Spielautomaten.
Mobile Games haben sie schon einige Zeit am Laufen, im letzten Finanzbericht ( http://www.konami.co.jp/zaimu/2015/0806/en_fh5yc2.pdf ) sprach man z.B. von JIKKYOU PAWAFURU PUROYAKYU mit mehr als 13 Millionen Downloads und PES CLUB MANAGER. Auch wenn die meisten Konami hier nur von PC/Konsolen-Spielen kennen, ist die Firma nicht allein auf diese Sparte angewiesen. Da kann man längst nicht von Selbstmord reden.


----------



## Bloodwolf123 (19. September 2015)

Dann sollen sie doch bitte auch die Linzensen der Großen Spiele an vernünftige Entwickler weitergeben!


----------



## Evolverx (19. September 2015)

Eine wahnsinns meldung^^
Als wäre Konami im AAA bereich bisher so aktiv gewesen. nachdem Silent Hill schon länger vom tisch ist und nun nach Hideo Kojimas  abgang auch MGS geschichte ist  bleibt in der AAA sparte doch sowieso nur noch PES übrig.


----------



## Orzhov (19. September 2015)

Mal schauen wer dann in naher Zukunft die einzelnen Lizenzen des insolventen Konzerns ersteigert.


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. September 2015)

ich hoffe v.a., dass das castlevania-franchise in fähige hände fällt. beim reboot zitiere ich mal aus dracula (j.harker's tagebuch) "das grauen übermannte mich und ich sank in eine ohnmacht"


----------



## PureLoci (20. September 2015)

Sollen Sie ruhig auf Ihren Mobile-Schrott setzen. Mobile Gaming ist wie ein FIAT 500 und PC Gaming wie ein LaFerrari. Kann sich halt nicht jeder leisten.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. September 2015)

Mir war Konami jetzt nie als riesiger Verlag von großen AAA Spielen bekannt. Klar, PES und MGS. Aber PES ist ein Sportspiel und, wie weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde, nicht sonderlich teuer in der Produktion und MGS erschien nur alle 4-5 Jahre mal ein neues. Wenn die jetzt diesen Geschäftszweig, der sowieso nicht sonderlich aktiv war, runterfahren wird das sicher nicht das Ende des Konzerns sein. Wenn der Firmenzweig wirklich Gewinn abgeworfen hätte, dann wäre dieser Schritt nicht gekommen. 
Natürlich ist es es schade für die MGS und Castlevanias dieser Welt, aber vllt. werden diese Marken auch an einen anderen großen Publisher verkauft.


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2015)

Teils ist Konami mit seiner Firmenpolitik auch selbst daran schuld. Siehe das Theater um Silent Hill, dann daß man Kojima verjagt hat, MGS demzufolge Geschichte ist. Sich bei PES grafisch keine Mühe gegeben hat u.s.w. Von allein kommt ein wirtschaftlicher Erfolg auch nicht.


----------



## Deramis (20. September 2015)

Manchmal ist es durchaus interessant zu lesen, wie manche der Auffassung sind ein Konzern aus und vorallem Hauptsächlich in Japan, würde daran Insolvent gehen, dass er Hauptsächlich keine AAA Titel mehr entwickeln möchte.

In Asien gehört der PC immernoch zur Randgruppen (ja auch da nimmt er an Stellenwert zu, aber ist immernoch verhältnismäßig gering, muss schwer zu akzeptieren sein für einen PC-geprägten Westen)
Konsolen und Spielautomaten gehören in Asien weit mehr zur Zielgruppe, und zum Beispiel in Japan auch da weniger AAA Titel, als viel mehr Fan-Lieblinge wie Pokemon, Digimon, Yu-Gi-Oh und ich weis nich was noch alles, aber die Spiele Lieblinge kommen aus Bereichen die mit AAA-Grafiken nich viel am Hut haben, oder würde hier jemand ein Naruto Ninja Storm als AAA Titel bezeichnen, ich nicht eher als "liebevollen" fan-service.

Was den Umsprung auf Handy und Tablet Games angeht, in einem Bereich der Welt (Asien) in der die Bevölkerungsdichte und allgemeine "Hektik" so hoch, und auch lange strecken die mit Zug und Bus zurückgelegt werden, man sich mal ne Auszeit im Imbiss gönnt und dazu in kurzer Ruhe ein anspruchsloses aber schönes Handy-Game daddelt, doch ich denke der Umsprung könnte Konami Finanziell betrachtet durchaus gut tun, den Westlichen Fans einiger Marken tuts weh aber eine Firma muss in erster Linie ans eigene Überleben denken, und wenn eine sparte nicht gut abwirft, muss sich was ändern .

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Enisra (20. September 2015)

Deramis schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es durchaus interessant zu lesen, wie manche der Auffassung sind ein Konzern aus und vorallem Hauptsächlich in Japan, würde daran Insolvent gehen, dass er Hauptsächlich keine AAA Titel mehr entwickeln möchte.



ähm
bevor man so Klugscheißt sollte man schonmal schauen ob man den Text verstanden hat und das es logischer Weise auch um Konsolen geht


----------



## Deramis (20. September 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm
> bevor man so Klugscheißt sollte man schonmal schauen ob man den Text verstanden hat und das es logischer Weise auch um Konsolen geht



Und bevor man so eine Antwort gibt sollte man meinen Text Nichmal genau lesen und verstehen

1. Richte ich mich nicht an den Text sondern an die Leute die denken, dass diese Firma bei so einem Schritt Insolvent geht.

2. Hab ich in meinen Text auch darauf hingewiesen, dass die beliebtesten Spiele in Japan (vorallem auf der Konsole) keine herkömmlichen AAA Titel sind wie wir im Westen das verstehen, wenn ich mich recht erinner habe ich Naruto Ninja Storm als Beispiel angeführt.


----------



## MichaelG (20. September 2015)

Abgesehen davon vergißt Du auch, daß Konami nicht nur von Japan lebt sondern auch vom Export nach Europa. Und da dominieren nun einmal (entgegen Japan) Konsolen und PC. Und wie gesagt wenn es für Konami im AAA-Bereich nicht so gut läuft, sollte man vielleicht auch überlegen, ob einige relevante Ursachen hierfür eventuell nicht gar auf eigenen Gebiet liegen. Sprich eben die Thematik Behandlung von Themen wie Silent Hill und auch Kojimas Abgang. Und auch daß man bei einem Retail Game wie MGS nur eine Disc mit Steaminstaller beifügt. Aber eben auch, daß man bei einer Konkurrenz wie FIFA glaubt an der Grafik sparen zu können. Zumal EA sowieso schon die Lizenz hat und PES es deshalb doppelt so schwer hat und man sich daher noch mehr Mühe geben müßte um das Manko auszubügeln.


----------



## Deramis (20. September 2015)

MichaelG das ist auch alles richtig was du sagst, nur wie von jemand anderem schon gesagt ist die Videospielbranche nur ein Teil von Konami, und so kam das endgültige zerwürfnis zwischen Konami und Kojima gerade rechtzeitig um die (möglicherweise schon länger angedachten Pläne) von Konami in der Videospielbranche vom Riskanten AAA Bereich der Osten und Westen gleichermaßen gefallen sollen (was doch nicht ganz einfach ist, da die geschmecker ziemlich verschieden sind) zurück zu treten und einen Markt anzupeilen in dem man mal vorraussichtlich mindestens im eigenen Bereich gute Chancen sieht.
Ich für meinen Teil kann diese Firmenpolitik nachvollziehen, was nicht heißt das sie mir gefällt, aber Kommentare nach der Art "F**** euch ihr seid eh Sch***** Konami" sind dann doch nicht so sinnvoll und ich wollte diesen kommentierern nur mal die andere Seite vom Schreibtisch zeigen.


----------



## Deramis (20. September 2015)

Nebenbei zu erwähnen wäre vielleicht auch noch, dass man bereits 2010 den Mobilmarkt erfolgreich austestete, man seit der abstellung der Aktien in New York auch nach Veröffentlichung von MGS 5 PP die Aktien nicht wieder anbot, und es natürlich immer einfacher ist auf einen "günstigeren" Markt zu wechseln mit den Mitarbeitern die man hat (oder sogar wenigern) als sich als großkonzern Fehler einzugestehen und mit noch mehr Ausgaben die Qualitätssicherung zu verbessern.

Wir hören hier immer nur das was man uns sagt/zeigt wir können nichts überprüfen (ich meine jetzt damit, dass ich zum Beispiel nicht einfach mal nach Japan fliegen kann und schauen kann wie beliebt Konami da ist) aber in anbetracht der Umsatzzahlen die man finden kann mit einigem Nachforschen und der eigentlichen Größe des Konzerns (und der Tatsache das der Mobil-Game-Test kein reinfall war, ist doch schwer davon auszugehen das sie zumindest in Asien nicht unglaublich unbeliebt sind oder sie haben schlicht keine Konkurrenz, wohin das führt hat man in der Branche schon oft genug gesehen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (20. September 2015)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es es schade für die MGS und Castlevanias dieser Welt, aber vllt. werden diese Marken auch an einen anderen großen Publisher verkauft.


ganz ehrlich: bei dem schindluder, was bei castlevania getrieben wurde bin ich froh, dass konami keinen weiteren teil fabrizieren will. ich hoffe, dass iga die möglichkeit zum kauf erhält, bzw ein konzern, der die marke mit ihm als director weiterführen will. große tradition hat castlevania v.a. bei nintendo, aber auch bei sony gab es 2 gute exklusiv-titel.


----------

